# The Ultimate Plane Picture Quiz



## bobbysocks (Apr 12, 2011)

found this on one of the gaming forums i belong to. how well do you know your planes in movies...or is it the movies with planes...anyways enjoy.

http://www.empireonline.com/features/movie-planes-picture-quiz/


----------

